# Black and white ghost films



## Serin (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm a big fan of black and white films. The best ghost film I saw and loved was The Uninvited, made in 1945 and starring Ray Milland.  Another was Portait of Jennie, made in 1948.  I have Portrait of Jennie on video but am looking for The Univited, though no sight of it so far.
Does anyone else know of any more b/w ghost films that I might find interesting?


----------



## j d worthington (Jan 22, 2007)

Robert Wise's 1963 version of *The Haunting* is high on the list, I'd say. And there's *The Innocents*, though that was a color film, but it's certainly well worth seeing; a marvelous adaptation of Henry James' The Turn of the Screw.

For a different sort of "ghost" film, I'd also suggest *The Ghost and Mrs. Muir*, with Gene Tierney and Rex Harrison; beautiful film, though of a non-spooky sort (it's more of a very odd romance -- but don't let that put you off, it is a wonderful film, trust me).

I know there are others bopping around in my head, but for the moment, I can't seem to call them up. (Gakk, I hate it when my memory does that....)

Ummm, not ghosts per se, but plenty of ghostly atmosphere and phenomena: *Vampyr*, by Carl Theodor Dreyer, somewhat loosely based on J. Sheridan Le Fanu's "Carmilla". Subtitled, but again, don't let that stop you... strange and very eerie little film.

And, of course, the various versions of *A Christmas Carol* that were done in black and white, the versions with Reginald Owen (1938) and Alastair Sim (1951, and titled *Scrooge*, not to be confused with the musical or the Bill Murray film) are among the best since the silent era (in black and white, at any rate). (If you're into silent film, there were quite a few versions of this story -- and H. Rider Haggard's *She* -- made back then.)

I'll see what else I can get my old brain to cough up....


----------



## ravenus (Jan 22, 2007)

*The Innocents (1961)* with Deorah Kerr over everything else. Best creepy movie EVARR!!!

Didn't Rex Harrison also act in this rather amusing technicolor ghost movie called *Blithe Spirits*, where his wife comes back as a nagging spirit?


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jan 22, 2007)

A very enthusiastic second to _The Ghost and Mrs. Muir_ and _Vampyr_.  Both are wonderful films.  Can't think of any others off-had.  I'll have to think a bit about it.


----------



## Nesacat (Jan 22, 2007)

Not an English movie this time but the Japanese version of *Dark Water* is in black and white aside from the red bag belonging to the little girl. It's definitely creepy and you'll never think of a dripping tap the same way again.

I also liked *Nosferatu *(1929) with Max Schreck and *The Little Shop of Horrors* (1960) with a Jack Nicholson you might not even recognise.

There's also *Shadow of the Vampire *with John Malkovich & Willem Dafoe which is both in black & white as well as colour and one of the better recent horror movies. One of my favourites at least.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 22, 2007)

A short movie (45 minutes) but one of the finest Black & White ghost films ever made. _Whistle and I'll come to you _is available on DVD and well worth a look.


----------



## j d worthington (Jan 22, 2007)

Foxbat: That's the first I've heard of that one. I assume it's from M. R. James' story "Oh, Whiste, and I'll Come to You, My Lad"? Could make a very good film indeed...

Could you supply me with a bit more information about it?

EDIT: Is this the one that was part of the _Omnibus_ television series?


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 23, 2007)

j. d. worthington said:


> Foxbat: That's the first I've heard of that one. I assume it's from M. R. James' story "Oh, Whiste, and I'll Come to You, My Lad"? Could make a very good film indeed...
> 
> Could you supply me with a bit more information about it?
> 
> EDIT: Is this the one that was part of the _Omnibus_ television series?


 
You are spot on. It is indeed based on the M. R. James story and it did make a good film 

It was made by the BBC in the sixties as part  of a season of ghost stories. It's available on Region 2 DVD but I'm not sure about Region 1. There are a few other ghostly goings-on from the same series available from the British Film Institute. And, yes, I think it was part of Omnibus.


----------



## Serin (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the help, folks.  I'm going to have a look for these!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jan 24, 2007)

Nesacat said:


> *The Little Shop of Horrors* (1960) with a Jack Nicholson you might not even recognise.



How could I have forgotten _Little Shop_.  Not strictly a ghost story, but nevertheless a classic, it was made for a budget of about $1.98...well, close.   Jack Nicholson indeed does an interesting turn as...ah, but that would be telling.


----------



## BookStop (Jan 24, 2007)

I've always been a sucker for the Abbott and Costello "horror" movies - I think they meet Frankenstein, The Mummy, and Dr.Jeckle and MR. Hyde in the course of their careers.


----------



## that old guy (Jan 24, 2007)

Not really a ghost movie, but _The Hands of Orlac_ really weirded me out. And seemed much creepier for being in B&W.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 24, 2007)

Ah, _Little Shop of Horrors_, of course! I love that film.


----------



## j d worthington (Jan 25, 2007)

It's a neat film, yes... However, I think the gist of the thread was more serious ghost films, in general (hence my qualifications on *The Ghost and Mrs. Muir*, which a wonderful film, but not quite a "spooky" sort of thing). Correct me if I'm wrong on that though, Serin, as that would open up a whole 'nother realm of possibilities....


----------



## ravenus (Jan 25, 2007)

Some of the Val Lewton films like *I Walked with a Zombie* and *Isle of the Dead* would fall in this category and make for VERY interesting viewing. _I Walked_...is of course a classic and _Isle..._, although going a bit awry towards the end, is still worthwhile and features possibly the best performance by Boris Karloff.


----------



## j d worthington (Jan 25, 2007)

Agreed. Lewton's films were very much about suggestion and atmosphere rather than pulling out the special effects stops; which is why they remain so genuinely effective today. (Though, despite flaws in the film itself, I might argue that Karloff's performance in *Targets *is certainly pretty high up there....)


----------



## Urien (Jan 25, 2007)

The Haunting, based on the Haunting of Hill House. 

Incredible use of sound and light.


----------



## BookStop (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, the sixties The Haunting was the film I was trying to remember yesterday! Very spooky and very good - the modern version didn't come anywhere near it.


----------



## Serin (Jan 26, 2007)

Again, thanks for the help.  Some of these sound really interesting.  I have to agree with people who have said about The Haunting (the original version.)   I didn't like the remake at all.  
I know it isn't b/w, but The Fog (again, original version) is another ghost film that I like very much.  I like all ghost films: it doesn't matter if they are b/w or not, so let's open up the discussion to all types of ghost films, b/w or otherwise.


----------



## Talysia (Jan 26, 2007)

All types of ghost film?  In that case, I liked The Ring (the original Japanese version, rather than the remake.)  Atmospheric and chilling, without showing the viewer too much.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 26, 2007)

Talysia said:


> All types of ghost film? In that case, I liked The Ring (the original Japanese version, rather than the remake.) Atmospheric and chilling, without showing the viewer too much.


 
I'm also a fan of The Ring.
A good ghost movie needs to be subtle and needs to allow the viewer's own imagination go to work. The previously mentioned Haunting is another fine example of this subtlety.


----------



## BookStop (Jan 26, 2007)

What Lies Beneath is a modern film, but I tought it captured the suspense of a vintage ghost film. It's one of the few 'scary' movies that kept me on edge.


----------



## j d worthington (Jan 27, 2007)

BookStop said:


> What Lies Beneath is a modern film, but I tought it captured the suspense of a vintage ghost film. It's one of the few 'scary' movies that kept me on edge.


 
I felt it stepped just a shade over the line in showing too much toward the end, but nonetheless I'd vote for it as a wonderfully Hitchcockian suspense film with the supernatural. Quite nice.

And, yes, the Japanese *Ring* is marvelous, as is the Japanese film of *Dark Water* and *Ju-On*. In fact, for subtle, understated ghostly tales, the Japanese (and the Spanish films: *The Devil's Backbone*, *The Others*, etc.) are doing quite well lately. They aren't (by and large) black-and-white, but they are _very_ good. So is the Thai *Nang Nak*, which Nesa introduced me to; beautiful film, and very effective, as well as quite moving.


----------



## Cerberus (Jan 31, 2007)

Talysia said:


> All types of ghost film?  In that case, I liked The Ring (the original Japanese version, rather than the remake.)  Atmospheric and chilling, without showing the viewer too much.


Another vote for the original, even the 2 sequels where pretty good. Also the original Grudge (deffinetly not the remake) might send a few shivers down your spine.

There are quite a few good Japanese horror films out there if you dont mind the subtitles.


----------



## High Eight (Feb 7, 2007)

A 1940's British one - Dead of Night. 

It's a compilation - the best of which stars Michael Redgrave as a ventriloquist whose dummy begins to show ambitions of taking over the act.


----------



## ravenus (Feb 7, 2007)

High Eight said:


> A 1940's British one - Dead of Night.
> 
> It's a compilation - the best of which stars Michael Redgrave as a ventriloquist whose dummy begins to show ambitions of taking over the act.


Oh yes. Awesome film, and one where the framing story gets as good as the individual episodes.


----------



## j d worthington (Feb 7, 2007)

I'll add to the votes for that one. I only saw a very bad video copy some years ago, and the impact of that film (especially that particular story) _still _came across!


----------



## Serin (Feb 7, 2007)

My 'to watch' list is growing nicely!  Thanks for all your help.  

I have heard of Dead of Night, but I don't think I have seen it.  I shall keep my eyes open for it.  

Once again, thanks!


----------



## Talysia (Feb 15, 2007)

It's not a b/w film, but one that sticks in my mind nonetheless is The Signalman, starring Denholm Elliott. A very atmospheric little film, with a good twist at the end.


----------



## nomadman (Jun 11, 2008)

j. d. worthington said:


> Foxbat: That's the first I've heard of that one. I assume it's from M. R. James' story "Oh, Whiste, and I'll Come to You, My Lad"? Could make a very good film indeed...
> 
> Could you supply me with a bit more information about it?
> 
> EDIT: Is this the one that was part of the _Omnibus_ television series?



Yes, it was part of BBC's long running _Ghost Stories for Christmas_ series, which adapted a number of James' tales, of which _A Warning to the Curious_ is another very good one (though not B&W).

Regarding _Whistle..._ this truly is one of the most eerie and effective adaptations ever put to film. Though it makes a few changes to the original -- there's a greater focus on the disintegrating mental state of the professor and less of the 'chatty' tone of the original -- you'd be hard pressed to find a more genuinely horrific film than this one.

Here, judge for yourself:

YouTube - WHISTLE AND I'LL COME TO YOU "JONATHAN MILLER"

YouTube - WHISTLE AND I'LL COME TO YOU "JONATHAN MILLER"


----------

